# Upgrade from duo temp pro



## Apatche64 (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi all,

loving my duo temp pro.

having a niche grinder when it comes to upgrade from my mignon v2.

just wondering if anyone has upgraded from the duo temp pro and found the coffee to be better?

Im having a new kitchen put in so was thinking of upgrading my machine, however I'm not doing it if it's only for the looks of the machine, rather than the taste of the coffee. I'm thinkin the niche grinder will make my coffee taste much better anyway but does the posher machines help too?

Im only making for me usually but when family etc come round I occasionally make for them so the sage dB might be in with a shout .

Any help would be greatly appriciated


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Unless your current machine is making your life difficult with its speed and work flow then i would be tempted to hold on til your niche arrives and try it with that. Changing the grinder will have potentially biggest impact on taste.

I am sure I will be out on a limb with this but the machine you have steams milk and is temp stable, so does the basic things you need to make coffee pretty well beyond that you are into marginal gains and pride of ownership for whatever you buy.


----------



## Apatche64 (Jun 24, 2017)

Thanks mr boots.

So am I best upgrading if I find making several drinks is a problem to the sage dB ?

Are the posher machines mostly upgraded to because they are better looking?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Apatche64 said:


> Thanks mr boots.
> 
> So am I best upgrading if I find making several drinks is a problem to the sage dB ?
> 
> Are the posher machines mostly upgraded to because they are better looking?


Posher machines may have some different features , varying temp and pressure control. Again i would describe these as marginal gains and how much of an improvement they provide is purely down to an individual's perception and taste. Part of me thinks that if you are purely making milk drinks some of these marginal gains are lost in diluting with milk.

Some machines steam faster than others, the sage is one of the less quicker machines , but it is easy to make nice foam with .This may or may not be important to you. In the end, you are going to be the barrier to your workflow, not many people even steam and pull shots at the same time at home. You are not working in a cafe, so why pretend you have to be as quick in making drinks.

The sage has some features that other machines will not, super quick heat up time for example and programmable buttons, so these are the kind of things you need to think about and work out if these are important to you or not.

Yes some machines are shinier than others ( I think Morrissey said this ).


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

Having just got a Sage Dual Boiler I can really recommend it from my limited experience of espresso machines. I had the DTP and it was a great little machine but quite a few things annoyed me on it. Steaming milk is painfully slow, the drip tray is tiny and everywhere under there gets really wet. Making more than one drink at a time is also a bit of a nightmare. I used to take ages to make 2 milky drinks on my DTP and its now super easy on the DB.

People say the steaming power of the DB is not amazing but coming from the DTP it really is. I'm sure other machines are much more powerful steam wise but I can't honestly imagine using anything with more ooomph without making a big mess if you are only making a single drink. I love the ability to program and play with the pre-infusion, pressure etc on the DB as well.

All around its a much better machine but you would expect that for 3x the price or whatever it is.


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

I upgraded to a spring lever (QM Rapida) from the DTP and the difference is night and day. The DTP is definitely capable of making good espresso, but even the best shots on it compare nothing to my current machine.


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

If you are going to be making mainly milk based drinks when the family are round I would definitely recommend the Sage DB, as it steams milk much faster than the DTP and you can pull a shot at the same time. If just making a drink for yourself this feature isn't massively useful, but when making three or four drinks back to back it definitely is. Also there are a few great extras, like the ability to set the temperature, the element to heat the group head, the 58mm portafilter, the programmable preinfusion. But then I guess there should be for the price.... It's worth checking out Dawsons ecookshop, I got an interest free credit deal on a DB and am paying £107 a month for 10 months. A great deal if you don't have just over a grand up front.


----------



## Apatche64 (Jun 24, 2017)

Thanks for your feedback guys , at the moment I make mostly flat whites for just me. But I would like the option to make them faster for people when they come round ..

i know now this is a sage forum but are there any other I should consider other than the sage dB?

Good tip tip on the interest free credit, would come in useful


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

What's your budget?


----------



## Apatche64 (Jun 24, 2017)

Not sure yet mate , I'm more just thinking if the extra will be worth it.

Think its prompted by my new my new kitchen that's coming and the new grinder (niche)

tempted to to go for the dual boiler, but may be swayed to other things


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I moved from the DTP and onto a nuova simonelli Oscar. It's a HX machine and a total beast when it comes to steaming. I steam while pulling the shot and can have the milk done in just over 5 seconds or something stupid like that. Great for when I have people over.

Huge drip tray also, so no more emptying after every drink.

Don't get me wrong though, I loved that DTP, but there's definitely other fun to be had out there.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I've moved from a BE which is pretty similar to the DTP. Gains drink wise for me are easier to get different basket sizes, still a bit of a pain because fill heights on the DB are higher than any E61 sized machine I have come across so far. The other drinks aspect is more things can be changed.







That's good or bad depending on how you look at it. People could spend a lot of time trying variations out. I've just extended the infusion time.

I've also upgraded my grinder. Initially I thought that the Mini couldn't produce the same taste as the Sage but via changing things slowly I have found it can - with bells on - too much of the correct for me taste really. Curiously the change that was needed was fill height and very very minor changes to grind. This took a while to sort out. I suspect that was down to brewing in the single on the BE with an entirely different brew pressure. Some one who just used the double might have less trouble.

I upgraded for 2 reasons - fun and the ability to get at more basket sizes. Most people don't seem to be bothered about basket sizes.







I am. Grinder - well most people do at some point. I've tried to compare the Sage with the Mini but weighing in which I don't think is entirely fair. I suspect Sage is best used as intended with the hopper on due to beans bouncing about. Apart from that it does appear to be able to grind as fine as the Mini can. Having watched what goes on weighing in on the Mini I'm not too happy about that either so it's 300g hopper arrived this morning.

One good thing about the DB is usual for Sage machines - no problems descaling. It does take a lot longer but at least it can be done without spanners.

John

-


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

If you are going to be making more than 1 milky drink the DTP gets frustrating very quickly. The steam wand is very underpowered which is fine for a single lot of milk but doing enough for 2 drinks or doing 2 lots of milk is very slow. I used to get annoyed by the DTP and I don't with the DB in any area. I can see myself sticking with the DB for many years (touch wood) whereas I was always thinking about an upgrade to the DTP.


----------



## coffee3253 (Jun 12, 2016)

thanks for the info


----------



## AndyJH (Apr 25, 2017)

Bit late on this thread but I'll give you my experience. I upgraded from a DTP to a DB a few months back and personally I though it was a worthwhile step. The DTP is a great little machine but as others have said, there are a few limitations with it. The DB is much more configurable to ensure you can get the most out of the bean you chose. I find it is more consistent, or I am now







I love the heated grouphead so everything is up to speed quickly, not just the water. With the DTP sometimes I felt like I was chasing an impossible goal but once I settled in with the DB everything became much more controllable and repeatable.


----------



## Apatche64 (Jun 24, 2017)

Thanks all , lots to consider


----------

